# Gamer Pc kaufberatung - bitte um Hilfe



## Dr-Gonzo01 (2. September 2020)

Hallo liebe Community. Ich würde mir gerne einen neuen Rechner zum zocken holen, da meiner schon sehr alt ist und mit den aktuellen spielen nicht mehr klar kommen wird. Ich kenne mich selber nicht so gut aus mit den ganzen Komponenten und würde gerne Leute konsultieren die davon mehr Ahnung haben. Ich möchte gerne die Neuheiten problemlos spielen können und auch nicht unbedingt die nächsten 3 Jahre aufrüsten müssen. Habe aber leider kein Budget von 2-3k die ich ausgeben kann. Nun ein paar Komponenten:
Array
https://geizhals.de/corsair-vengean...16gx4m2b3200c16-a1314316.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

https://geizhals.de/msi-b450-a-pro-max-7b86-022r-a2111701.html?hloc=at&hloc=de#offers

https://geizhals.de/silentiumpc-signum-sg1v-evo-tg-argb-spc248-a2244217.html?hloc=at&hloc=de#offers

https://geizhals.de/gainward-geforce-rtx-2070-super-phoenix-v1-1730-a2326172.html

https://geizhals.de/kingston-a2000-nvme-pcie-ssd-1tb-sa2000m8-1000g-a2112846.html

und von crossair ein Netzteil mit 850 Watt das ich schon in Besitz habe da mein Opa es vor kurzem bestellt hat aber doch nicht brauchte. Was meint ihr über den pc? Ist er okay ? Passen alle Komponenten zusammen ? Und wie sieht die Nachhaltigkeit aus, kann ich damit die nächsten paar Jahre auf hohen Einstellungen spielen ohne ausrichte bei spielen zu machen ??  Freue mich sehr über eure Meinungen, vielen Dank. Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## fud1974 (2. September 2020)

Dr-Gonzo01 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Community. Ich würde mir gerne einen neuen Rechner zum zocken holen, da meiner schon sehr alt ist und mit den aktuellen spielen nicht mehr klar kommen wird. Ich kenne mich selber nicht so gut aus mit den ganzen Komponenten und würde gerne Leute konsultieren die davon mehr Ahnung haben. Ich möchte gerne die Neuheiten problemlos spielen können und auch nicht unbedingt die nächsten 3 Jahre aufrüsten müssen. Habe aber leider kein Budget von 2-3k die ich ausgeben kann. Nun ein paar Komponenten:
> Array
> https://geizhals.de/corsair-vengean...16gx4m2b3200c16-a1314316.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
> 
> ...



Ich würde warten wie es mit der Verfügbarkeit der neuen Nvidia RTX 30x0 Serie aussieht ehrlich gesagt.. wenn du warten kannst. Entweder gehen die "alten" Nvidias jetzt im Preis runter, oder man nimmt eine der neuen, falls du das nicht mitverfolgt hast, ist leistungs/preismäßig da einiges im Anmarsch...

Nicht, dass du dich ärgerst nachher.

Wenn du dir dessen bewusst bist dass die Grafikkarte bald deutlich günstiger wird (bzw. die Leistung die der entspricht oder gar übertrumpft), dann okay, aber nicht später meckern "das hat mir keiner gesagt".. denkbar ungünstiger Zeitpunkt halt.


----------



## Dr-Gonzo01 (2. September 2020)

Wann kommt die neue rtx Reihe denn raus ? Weis man das schon ? Bzw wenn sie raus kommen fallen die Preise der alten Karten sofort ? Oder erst nach und nach. Bräuchte spätestens Mitte/Ende Oktober erst einen neuen Rechner. 
Wie sieht es aber mit den anderen Komponenten aus ? Sind die okay soweit ? Würden die auch mit den etwas neueren Karten „auskommen“ ?


----------



## MichaelG (2. September 2020)

Diesen Monat soweit ich weiß. Allerdings würde ich wegen Verfügbarkeit nicht spekulieren.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Herbboy (2. September 2020)

Dr-Gonzo01 schrieb:


> Wann kommt die neue rtx Reihe denn raus ? Weis man das schon ? Bzw wenn sie raus kommen fallen die Preise der alten Karten sofort ? Oder erst nach und nach. Bräuchte spätestens Mitte/Ende Oktober erst einen neuen Rechner.
> Wie sieht es aber mit den anderen Komponenten aus ? Sind die okay soweit ? Würden die auch mit den etwas neueren Karten „auskommen“ ?



in 2 Wochen kommt die RTX 3080 für 700€ raus und soll doppelt so schnell wie eine RTX 2080 sein, also auch doppelt so schnell wir eine RTX 2070 Super und natürlich auch ein gutes Stück schneller als eine RTX 2080 Ti. Im Oktober kommt die 3070 raus, die für 500€ dann etwas schneller als eine RTX 2080 Ti sein soll. 

Aber ob wegen der 3080 dann die 2070 Super schon in den nächsten 3-4 Wochen merkbar günstiger wird, kann man nicht vorhersagen. Es kann sein, dass die neue 3080 so begehrt ist, dass deren Preise erstmal steigen, und dann ändert sich bei der 2070 Super wohl nichts. Es kann aber auch sein, dass die 3080 gut verfügbar ist, dann müssen die Shops die Preis der 2080 Super auf deutlich unter 700€ senken, und damit einhergehend könnte auch die 2070 Super günstiger werden. Da es aber zwischen 500 und 700 Euro derzeit nichts gibt, kann es auch sein, dass die 2070 Super weiterhin ab ca 450€ kostet, die 2080 Super dann zB 550-600 Euro kosten wird und die neue 3080 eben die angekündigten 700€. 

Du kannst auch auf die 3070 warten, aber schwer zu sagen, wann GENAU die im Oktober kommt. 


Wegen des Rests: das passt sehr gut, wobei aktuell bei gleichem Preis ein Intel Core i5-10400F etwas stärker wäre - dafür kann man den aber nicht übertakten, den Ryzen schon.


----------



## Dr-Gonzo01 (2. September 2020)

Wo könnte man die 3070 vorbestellen falls das überhaupt möglich wäre ? Und kündigt NVIDIA die vorher nochmal an oder schmeißt sie die einfach auf den Markt


----------



## Herbboy (2. September 2020)

Dr-Gonzo01 schrieb:


> Wo könnte man die 3070 vorbestellen falls das überhaupt möglich wäre ? Und kündigt NVIDIA die vorher nochmal an oder schmeißt sie die einfach auf den Markt


Nvidia wird das sicher noch genauer ankündigen, und vorbestellen geht (bisher) bei noch keiner der Karten, aber man kann sich benachrichtigen lassen: https://www.nvidia.com/de-de/geforce/graphics-cards/30-series/rtx-3070/

Ich würde auch mal schauen, ob zum Release bereits Partnerkarten zB von Asus, Gainward, EVGA, MSI, Zotac usw. auf den Markt kommen - man muss ja nicht die Nvidia-Version nehmen. Normalerweise kommen die Partnerkarten relativ zeitgleich und zu ähnlichen Preisen, übertaktete Versionen natürlich auch mit höheren Preisen.


----------



## Dr-Gonzo01 (2. September 2020)

Hättet ihr evtl noch eine Empfehlung für ein anderes Board und anderen cpu? Wenn ihr etwas wisst was stärker ist aber im Preis dennoch nicht all zu großen Unterschied macht wäre ich sehr dankbar dafür. Würde dann nämlich auf die rtx 3070 warten.


----------



## Herbboy (2. September 2020)

Dr-Gonzo01 schrieb:


> Hättet ihr evtl noch eine Empfehlung für ein anderes Board und anderen cpu? Wenn ihr etwas wisst was stärker ist aber im Preis dennoch nicht all zu großen Unterschied macht wäre ich sehr dankbar dafür. Würde dann nämlich auf die rtx 3070 warten.



Ein Core i5-10400F wäre halt aktuell sehr gut bei Preis-Leistung. dazu kannst du dann ein B- oder H-Mainboard für den Sockel 1200 nehmen. Übertakten geht dann aber nicht - wenn du übertakten willst, dann nimm den Ryzen.


----------



## Lea_ (7. September 2020)

Möchte jetzt keinen neuen Thread dafür eröffnen.
Würde mir gerne einen Gamerlaptop kaufen und möchte z.B den Flugsimulator 2020 auf höchster Stufe flüssig spielen.
Welche Laptops kommen denn dafür in Frage, um das Spiel ohne irgendwelche Probleme auf der höchsten Stufe  zu spielen? Muss es dafür zwingend die beste Grafikkarte sein und mit welche Preise fallen dafür an?


----------



## fud1974 (7. September 2020)

Lea_ schrieb:


> Möchte jetzt keinen neuen Thread dafür eröffnen.
> Würde mir gerne einen Gamerlaptop kaufen und möchte z.B den Flugsimulator 2020 auf höchster Stufe flüssig spielen.
> Welche Laptops kommen denn dafür in Frage, um das Spiel ohne irgendwelche Probleme auf der höchsten Stufe  zu spielen? Muss es dafür zwingend die beste Grafikkarte sein und mit welche Preise fallen dafür an?



Ich kann dir jetzt da nix konkretes nennen nur... viele hätten gerne einen ausgewachsenen fetten PC der überhaupt FS2020 "auf höchster Stufe flüssig" laufen lassen kann.... 

Im Ernst, so ein bisschen ist FS2020 das neue Crysis der Gegenwart.. das kriegt, je nach Situation und Umgebung (Einflug in eine Großstadt mit viel KI und Max Details) jedes bekannte System kurz und klein, da wage ich zu bezweifeln dass du ein Laptop bekommst der wirklich da mit allem klarkommt was der FS2020 ihm entgegenschmeißt.. und wenn, dann wäre ich sehr gespannt was der kostet, da ist ja ein PC der Leistungsklasse schon nicht billig, das entsprechende Laptop kannst du dann wohl mit Gold aufwiegen......


----------



## Herbboy (7. September 2020)

Lea_ schrieb:


> Möchte jetzt keinen neuen Thread dafür eröffnen.
> Würde mir gerne einen Gamerlaptop kaufen und möchte z.B den Flugsimulator 2020 auf höchster Stufe flüssig spielen.
> Welche Laptops kommen denn dafür in Frage, um das Spiel ohne irgendwelche Probleme auf der höchsten Stufe  zu spielen? Muss es dafür zwingend die beste Grafikkarte sein und mit welche Preise fallen dafür an?



Also, die Grafikkarten in Laptops sind fast so schnell wie ihre Namensvetter in PCs. FALLS das Game in Full-HD also mit einer RTX 2070 Super gut auf einem PC läuft, es mit einer RTX 2060 Super aber schon knapp wird, dann muss halt ein Notebook mit einer mobilen RTX 2070 Super her. ALs CPU sollte es dann auch am besten ein mobiler core i7 sein. Da geht es ab ca 1700 Euro los - das gleiche als PC würde dich eher nur um die 900-1000€ kosten. Daher solltest du mal überlegen, ob es wirklich ein Laptop sein MUSS - welche Gründe hast du denn dafür?

Ganz grob mal die Preise für Notebooks mit einem Core i7:

mit RTX 2060 mobil => ab 1000€
mit RTX 2070 mobil => ab 1400€
mit RTX 2070 Super mobil => ab 1600€


----------



## Lea_ (7. September 2020)

Ich kenn mich null mit allem aus, finde aber ein Laptop bequemer ☺️.
Bei einem normalen PC kommen ja noch die Kosten für ein Monitor dazu usw. 
Aber wenn der PC mit dem selben Inhalt so viel günstiger ist, müsste ich mir das echt überlegen.
Wenn mir 900-1000 Euro reichen für einen PC (kein Laptop), um das Spiel flüssig auf höchster Stufe zu spielen, wäre mir schon geholfen.


----------



## Herbboy (7. September 2020)

Lea_ schrieb:


> Ich kenn mich null mit allem aus, finde aber ein Laptop bequemer ☺️.
> Bei einem normalen PC kommen ja noch die Kosten für ein Monitor dazu usw.
> Aber wenn der PC mit dem selben Inhalt so viel günstiger ist, müsste ich mir das echt überlegen.
> Wenn mir 900-1000 Euro reichen für einen PC (kein Laptop), um das Spiel flüssig auf höchster Stufe zu spielen, wäre mir schon geholfen.


 Bei einem PC hast du den Vorteil, dass du nur per Grafikkarten-Erweiterung schon viel mehr in Games rausholen kannst. Ein PC mit einer guten CPU, aber ohne Grafikkarte sähe so aus:

Core i5-10400 oder Ryzen 5 3600 => 160-190€
Passendes Mainboard => 80-100€
16GB RAM => 60€
Gehäuse => 60€
Netzteil => 60€
SSD mit 1000GB Platz => 90€, wenn es eine sehr schnelle sein soll, dann 130€
CPU-Kühler => 25€

Das sind ca 550-600€. Eine AMD RX 5700 XT kostet 350-370€, die ist bis 450€ top. Dann bist du bei unter 1000€, ein Monitor 24-27 Zoll kostet ab 120-130€. Die nächstbessere Grafikkarte ist eine RTX 2070 Super für 450€, die ist aber nu um die 10% schneller. D.h. es KÖNNTE sein, dass ein Notebook mit einer RTX 2070 Super ein BISSCHEN schneller als mein PC-Vorschlag mit einer RX 5700 XT ist.

Aber so ein Notebook kostet halt eher 1600€ und mehr, UND du kannst es nicht einfach erweitern, damit die Grafik wieder besser läuft, wenn ein neues Games in 2-3 Jahren nur noch auf niedrigen Details gut läuft. Den PC kannst du aber in 2-3 Jahren mit ner neuen Grafikkarte für 200-400€ ausrüsten, und dann laufen die Games, die dann neu erscheinen, bei maximalen Details wieder flüssig.

Da von Nvidia neue Grafikkarten rauskommen, würde ich aber aktuell keine RTX 2070 Super mehr nehmen bzw. abwarten. Es kann sein, dass die bald günstiger wird, da die RTX 3070 für 500€ DEUTLICH schneller sein soll. Dann kann man für die 2070 Super nicht mehr, wie aktuell noch, 450€ verlangen - vlt. kostet sie dann nur noch so viel wie jetzt eine AMD RX 5700 XT. Das kann aber ggf noch bis November dauern, das die RTX 3070 erst für Oktober angekündigt ist. 


Bei Notebooks wird es schwierig, da ich nicht weiß, wann da die neuen 3000er-Grafikkarten kommen sollen. D.h. kann sein, dass Notebooks mit einer RTX 2070 Super noch lange Zeit 1600€ und mehr kosten.


----------



## Lea_ (7. September 2020)

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe ☺️.  Dann werd ich mich noch etwas gedulden, wegen der fallenden Preise.
Möchte jetzt nicht so die wirklich neusten Games spielen. 
Wichtig ist mir damit zu arbeiten, im Internet zu surfen und den Flugsimulator auf der höchstens Stufe perfekt zum laufen zu bringen. Da sollte es eben keine Probleme geben. Will mir da nichts falsches kaufen


----------



## Herbboy (8. September 2020)

Lea_ schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Hilfe ☺️.  Dann werd ich mich noch etwas gedulden, wegen der fallenden Preise.
> Möchte jetzt nicht so die wirklich neusten Games spielen.
> Wichtig ist mir damit zu arbeiten, im Internet zu surfen und den Flugsimulator auf der höchstens Stufe perfekt zum laufen zu bringen. Da sollte es eben keine Probleme geben. Will mir da nichts falsches kaufen



der Flight Simulator braucht halt, wenn du hohe Details willst, so viel Power wie die anspruchsvollsten anderen Blockbustergames. Vielleicht schau mal in Ruhe, welche Grafikkarte aktuell dafür reichen soll. Dann kann man gut planen.


----------



## MichaelG (8. September 2020)

Ich würde mich mal (etwas) aus dem Fenster lehnen und behaupten, daß gerade der FS 2020 die aktuelle Benchmark ist die die Hardware am meisten fordert. Da kommt momentan kein anderes Spiel bezüglich Hardwarehunger heran. Bei FHD und vollen Details geht beim Flughafen Charles de Gaulle z.B. selbst eine RTX 2080 in die Knie. Da reden wir nicht mal von VR, geschweige denn von 4K.

Daher würde ich mal locker davon ausgehen, daß man selbst mit einer 500 EUR Grafikkarte (RTX 3060/3070) nicht wirklich sehr weit kommt wenn man alles hochdreht. Denke mal nach aktuellem Stand braucht man beim FS 2020 neben einer wirklich guten und stabilen Internetverbindung und einer guten CPU selbst für FHD-Darstellung bei vollen Details sicher eine RTX 3080, für 4K dann eher schon eine RTX 3090 wenn nicht gar mehr. D.h. wenn man alles einschaltet (KI-Flugverkehr, reales Wetter) und an Großflughäfen wie Charles de Gaulle oder dem JFK nicht mit extremen Framedrops leben will.

Der FS 2020 ist bezüglich Hardwareanforderungen derzeit die absolute Speerspitze wenn man so will. Da kommt kein anderes Game auch nur heran.

Mal zur Einordnung:

Mein System ist z.B. ein i7 6700K, 32 GB RAM und eine Asus Strix Geforce RTX 2070 Super OC. Bei mir ist bei FHD 75% Details an und es läuft soweit mit annehmbaren Frames. Wenn ich hochdrehen würde würde es schon eng. Allerdings alles ohne Zuschaltung des realen Flugverkehrs! Nur reales Wetter. Wäre der reale Flugverkehr on (sprich wäre ich Mitglied bei VATSim und würde da als MP-Gamer beitreten) würde wohl mein System gnadenlos in die Knie gehen und ich müßte drastisch runterregeln.

Ich denke einmal der FS 2020 wird die nächsten Hardwaregeneration/en noch fordern. Vielleicht kann man dann bei der RTX 4xxx oder 5xxx an VR+4K denken. Aktuell sehe ich abseits vom Topmodell 3090 (und selbst da noch mit ? versehen) hierfür eher schwarz.

Ich will Dich wegen FS 2020 voll aufdrehen nicht Deiner Illusionen berauben aber entweder Du lebst wirklich mit ein paar Einschränkungen (der FS 2020 sieht auch bei FHD und 75% top aus) und Du schaltest den realen Flugverkehr nicht zu oder Du mußt richtig gehend Geld in die Hand nehmen. Dann kostet aber nur eine RTX 3090 mal eben 1400-1500 EUR, eine OC-Version davon vielleicht sogar 1600 EUR. Dazu eine potente CPU, mindestens 16, eher 32 GB RAM, eine schnelle SSD usw. und Dein neues System kostet dann durch die ganzen Bausteine mal eben 3000-3500 EUR.


----------



## Herbboy (8. September 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich würde mich mal (etwas) aus dem Fenster lehnen und behaupten, daß gerade der FS 2020 die aktuelle Benchmark ist die die Hardware am meisten fordert. Da kommt momentan kein anderes Spiel bezüglich Hardwarehunger heran. Bei FHD und vollen Details geht beim Flughafen Charles de Gaulle z.B. selbst eine RTX 2080 in die Knie. Da reden wir nicht mal von VR, geschweige denn von 4K.
> 
> Daher würde ich mal locker davon ausgehen, daß man selbst mit einer 500 EUR Grafikkarte (RTX 3060/3070) nicht wirklich sehr weit kommt wenn man alles hochdreht. Denke mal nach aktuellem Stand braucht man beim FS 2020 neben einer wirklich guten und stabilen Internetverbindung und einer guten CPU selbst für FHD-Darstellung bei vollen Details sicher eine RTX 3080, für 4K dann eher schon eine RTX 3090 wenn nicht gar mehr. D.h. wenn man alles einschaltet (KI-Flugverkehr, reales Wetter) und an Großflughäfen wie Charles de Gaulle oder dem JFK nicht mit extremen Framedrops leben will.
> 
> ...



Ich sehe es auch so, dass man es bei vielen Games einfach sein lassen sollte, zu meinen, die "maximalen" Details MÜSSEN mit einem guten PC laufen, so dass man sich dann extra High-End-Kram anschafft. Denn diese Games sehen auch eine Stufe niedriger immer noch super aus. Den "Max"-Modus sollte man bei vielen Games eher als Spielerei sehen, bei der die Macher zeigen, was geht oder auch DASS man selbst Top-Hardware in die Knie zwingt. Der FS ist ja auch ein "Spiel", das auf viele Jahre Markt-Präsenz ausgelegt ist.


----------



## fud1974 (9. September 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> der Flight Simulator braucht halt, wenn du hohe Details willst, so viel Power wie die anspruchsvollsten anderen Blockbustergames. Vielleicht schau mal in Ruhe, welche Grafikkarte aktuell dafür reichen soll. Dann kann man gut planen.



Ähh...



MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich würde mich mal (etwas) aus dem Fenster lehnen und behaupten, daß gerade der FS 2020 die aktuelle Benchmark ist die die Hardware am meisten fordert.



This. 

Wenn jemand ein System gesichtet hat was den FS2020 auf Max Details in selbst hochkomplexen Szenen wuppen kann bei ordentlicher FPS (und das ist bei dem eher so 30FPS, da darf man bescheiden sein) dann immer her damit.

Extra Lob wenn man dafür nicht den Preis eines gebrauchten Kleinwagens ausgeben muss.

Wenn es dann noch VR kann wenn es mal rauskommt (flüssig und in ausreichender Auflösung für die beiden Displays) dann ist das einen Artikel auf der Startseite wert.


----------



## Dr-Gonzo01 (10. September 2020)

Wie ist eure Meinung zu dem amd ryzen 7 2700x ? Besser als der den ich oben gepostet habe ?


----------



## Herbboy (10. September 2020)

Dr-Gonzo01 schrieb:


> Wie ist eure Meinung zu dem amd ryzen 7 2700x ? Besser als der den ich oben gepostet habe ?


 Der Ryzen 5 3600 ist schneller - was ich aber nicht weiß ist, ob der 2700 eventuell wegen dem Plus an Kernen speziell im Flight Simulator doch besser ist. 

Bei PCGH gibt es nen CPU-Vergleich https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Micr...ials/FS-2020-Benchmark-Test-Review-1356467/2/ , aber ohne die "alten" Ryzen-CPUs. Der Ryzen 5 3600 ist dabei gleichauf mit dem Core i5-10600, und der Ryzrn 7 3700X ist ein bisschen schneller - aber der ist auch schneller als der 2700X.


----------

